# [solved] recompile statically linked program after a glibc

## toralf

That was mentioned in this forum in another thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1039150-highlight-.html [/url], busybox was given as an example.Last edited by toralf on Thu Feb 18, 2016 6:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## khayyam

 *toralf wrote:*   

> That was mentioned in this forum in another thread, busybox was given as an example.

 

toralf ... in short, yes. Though ultimately it depends on if the particular binary links to libnss_dns.so.2 and uses the getaddrinfo() library function ... 'ldd' will be able to tell you if the former is the case, and 'strace' the latter ... if in doubt rebuild. 

best ... khay

----------

